# Detroit area Hobby shops



## Ragtop (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi guys. I'm a newbie here, but I've been building model cars since I was a kid and I'm pretty much a Geezer now. I'm hoping you can lead me to good hobby shops in the Detroit area. I'd like to find shops that offer extra parts, like bigger tires, custom wheels, Resin bodies, engines etc., etc. I'd also like to get a model 
'66 Chevy ElCamino because I have a real one and would love to do a 1/25 scale replica. I see quite a few on line, but I'd prefer to buy one from a shop.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i live in the area. here you go
on can try google or yahoo but some of it is out of date.
great lakes hobby sterling heights
prop shop warren
whistle stop st clair shores
p&d fraser
nankin hobby livonia NOTE: not positive on that or if still in business
joes hobby farmington


----------



## Ragtop (Apr 17, 2009)

Great! Thanx, I'll check them out.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nankin, on Ford rd. is still in business. They just opened a new shop, last year, in Farmington. There's also WestPoint, on 7 Mile rd. in Redford. Haven't been there in a while, though.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry to steal the thread but are there any in Pennsylvania because my ActionHobby just when out of business. I'm in the Philadelphia area. Thanks
-SoleSky


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

SoleSky said:


> Sorry to steal the thread but are there any in Pennsylvania because my ActionHobby just when out of business. I'm in the Philadelphia area. Thanks
> -SoleSky


http://www.alliedhobbies.com/store.asp?pid=21074&catid=19838

Have you checked the yellow pages? This is the only spot in the Philly area I saw listed.
Chris


----------

